# First try at canadian bacon



## glutton11 (Jul 26, 2017)

First try with Canadian bacon. Trying 1 maple flavored and the other honey and hot pepper. Hopefully it turns out.


----------



## glutton11 (Jul 27, 2017)

20170726_201913.jpg



__ glutton11
__ Jul 27, 2017


----------



## glutton11 (Jul 27, 2017)

20170726_201601.jpg



__ glutton11
__ Jul 27, 2017


----------

